# Water Slide Anyone???



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time!

Pretty Funny! Click on the Link.

I think it is in German.

*****warning contains poop & puke*****




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1702704309942882



.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Disgusting.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

:O>>:

You should have put a warning on that post. I wish I could un-see what I saw.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sorry I will edit the original post. Sometimes I have a different sense of humor. But you have admit, the fear in his "eyes" and him yelling coming down the slide was pretty funny. 

I told my kids next time we go to a water park, we are going to take some Baby Ruth candy bars and do the same thing to others.


----------

